# نبذة عن الصرف الصناعى



## محمود كمياء (18 نوفمبر 2012)

معالجة الصرف الصحى 97.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download - mahmoud hamdy
شرح مبسط للصرف الصناعى


----------



## محمود كمياء (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اعتذر 
الرابط الذى اعلى الصفحة الكود المصرى للتصميم

وهذا الرابط شرح للصرف الصناعى

معالجة مياة الصرف الصناعى.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - mahmoud hamdy


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكررررررا


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكررررررا لك


----------



## mankoos (23 يناير 2013)

شكررررررا جزيلا


----------



## محمود كمياء (27 يناير 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## هالة هالة (5 نوفمبر 2013)

_بارك الله فيكم_​


----------



## FML-21 (11 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك


----------

